# Behavioral characteristic/Females vs Males



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Out of My 4 Dogs, 1 has been a Male ... Because of his Behaviors I now am Afraid to get another Male. I have the Opertunity for a Male or Female 8 wk old Pup. I'm looking for a freind for Diamond because ROCKY can not be trusted around her. My wife is telling me because Rocky is a DOPEY scaredy Cat that has bee a 11 yr PITA, She only wants another female. I myself would love the Larger Male and think Diamond might like a Boy around, But i am also sick of the way I know a male to act.( Because of the MODEL i Had) Im Hoping that you all tell me your Males are SMART/Loving/and Happy likr all my Females where and that I got a BAD Seed W/Rocky!!! The Only way i can explain my Experiance with ROCKy is this - Frantic, Selfish, Unpredictable Baby that will drive u absolutly nuts. 
By selfish i mean HE is NOT a GOOD companion, He wants u to Pet him when He wants U to and thats it. If you touch him anyother time he growls.

Either way i will Fix my Pups, so dont base your Reply on Breeding, these are Family Pets.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My boy is smart/loving/ and happy. He does have a more dur dur dur personality where as my girl are usually more serious.

If you do get another dog I do hope you realize whatever sex you get they might grow up to hate eachother.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

aimee235 said:


> My boy is smart/loving/ and happy. He does have a more dur dur dur personality where as my girl are usually more serious.
> 
> If you do get another dog I do hope you realize whatever sex you get they might grow up to hate eachother.


LOL..I guess thats No diferent than Humanes, hahaha..Anyway, yes Ive ben around Pits since 1994 when i worked for the Humane Society, so i understand they can be DA. The Pup I have now had great Parents that I spent time with to find out there temperment. There were other Dogs around them at the time also. So i think Diamond is going to be a easy going Sole  The Pup's that Im Considering are Owned by a Breeder that Also has a Pit Rescue. However she Only Fosters Non DA pits/Amstaffs and Bully's. They are all in the yard together during the Day and in the Barn w/her as she ownes Horses Etc... So I'm trying to Do my Home work so that I have the Best Chances Posible of everyone Getting Along.. If i get this Other Puppy this would be It Until I'm about 50, So i'd like to get the Other Pup now so it grows up with Diamond and my Kids.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep.If you're looking to get another pit type dog,then it may not matter what sex you get.I've known male/females that got along good and then some that didn't.I've known males that were spazzes and then some that were laid back.
It's the makeup in the dog that determines the factor.Look at how the parents and grandparents of said dogs act towards other dogs.And even then it's not a determining factor,but it may get you a closer match.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nevermind.You responded before I could post quick enough.Darn you telephone to take my mind off things!lol


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

dixieland said:


> Nevermind.You responded before I could post quick enough.Darn you telephone to take my mind off things!lol


HAHAHA, Yeah all my dogs been Amstaffs/APBT/and Now a Bully Breed....
So do you Think that I got a Bad Seed w/ my male and that MOST males Are NOT DUMB and Selfish, and that They can be a Good Family Dog ? Or would you say Females will always have a Better chance of being more Family Orientated Pets ?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have only had to female dogs. I actually perfer male dogs over female dogs. Mikado was the best dog a person could ever ask for. He was model therapy dog. I never really trained him anything yet I took him everwhere. People loved him. The same could be said for Montag( a non pit dog) Belva my dobie. I have had many rescues too and all the males are settled down and easy to work with as the females I have had had more temperment issues. 

When I get my next dog ( am bully) I want a male.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

If your male growls at you for touching him, yeahhh you got a bad seed. That is NOT good behavior in ANY APBT.

Course there are alll types of personalities. I personally have always had a male, currently that would be Edward (who is making me think he is a few bricks shy of a load) and he is a happy/great companion... LOTS of laughs..lmao


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have only had to female dogs. I actually perfer male dogs over female dogs. Mikado was the best dog a person could ever ask for. He was model therapy dog. I never really trained him anything yet I took him everwhere. People loved him. The same could be said for Montag( a non pit dog) Belva my dobie. I have had many rescues too and all the males are settled down and easy to work with as the females I have had had more temperment issues.
> 
> When I get my next dog ( am bully) I want a male.


Well thats Nice to know, i'm leanin twords a Male. The Litter im considering is Two weeks Yonger than my Pup, so I'm hoping to have a nice freind for Diamond, lol...Geez I'm gettin Old,in the Last 10 yrs Ive traded Bars, Motorcycles and Drag racin for a Wife ,Kids and Mans Best freind, hahahahahah............Here is a Picture of the Parents of the Litter here in NY.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

LadyRampage said:


> If your male growls at you for touching him, yeahhh you got a bad seed. That is NOT good behavior in ANY APBT.
> 
> Course there are alll types of personalities. I personally have always had a male, currently that would be Edward (who is making me think he is a few bricks shy of a load) and he is a happy/great companion... LOTS of laughs..lmao


HAHAHA, Well as Long as Ther NOT ALL a few Bricks Shy I Might take another Shot at a male, It's a Toss up as theres a Female thats Gorgous, White head and at Shoulders turn Blue all the way back, White tip Tail and feet. But the MALE is a Stunner, He has a White head with a Right Eye Blue Patch and His Left ear is Blue , lol..2 Cute, like a Little Jersey Shore Pup, hahahahaha... JK ..( I Hate that Show) :hammer:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Pitbull Palace said:


> He wants u to Pet him when He wants U to and thats it. If you touch him anyother time he growls.


If your dog is growling at you just when you touch him, it sounds like he needs an attitude adjustment!!!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

wild_deuce03 said:


> If your dog is growling at you just when you touch him, it sounds like he needs an attitude adjustment!!!


Yeah, He's Special, I should of called him Ed :hammer:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Pitbull Palace said:


> He wants u to Pet him when He wants U to and thats it. If you touch him anyother time he growls.





wild_deuce03 said:


> If your dog is growling at you just when you touch him, it sounds like he needs an attitude adjustment!!!


^^I hear that, mate. I don't like that either. I understand he's old and grumpy but I wouldn't have a dog that did that around too long.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My male is a big momma's boy. Even though he is only a baby and I do not yet know his true colors, he is much more affectionate, calm, and cuddly than my female. He is also very smart and attentive. The only issue I have had with him is that he is shy when potty training. He gets nervous about going outside.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I had issues with two males in teh home when they matured and both wanted to be boss, But the male I have right now is great with all 3 of my girls they can play and havent ever had a fight. However Im sure you know with this breed things can come up and as long as your prepared for it , you should be fine with whatever you decide. If I only had 1 female i would opt for a male for the second I find a female and male are less likely to fight then a male and male or female and female . But that could just be from the dogs iv been around each will vary. Got any pictures of the 2 pups?


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I had issues with two males in teh home when they matured and both wanted to be boss, But the male I have right now is great with all 3 of my girls they can play and havent ever had a fight. However Im sure you know with this breed things can come up and as long as your prepared for it , you should be fine with whatever you decide. If I only had 1 female i would opt for a male for the second I find a female and male are less likely to fight then a male and male or female and female . But that could just be from the dogs iv been around each will vary. Got any pictures of the 2 pups?


IDK if this will work, all i have is a Video..Ill add the URL:
Female is White head with Spotted ears and neck (ticking) w/Blue Body..
Male all the way to the Right, WHite with Blue Patch on His Left eye and Right Blue Ear.





A little more Lively here:


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> ^^I hear that, mate. I don't like that either. I understand he's old and grumpy but I wouldn't have a dog that did that around too long.


Yeah, I got your other reply in my other thread also, TY. This thread was opened More because he made me "MALE SHY" lol..But i think like most have said, he's a bad Seed. I'm going to pick out a male 2day from that litter if all goes well. Bringing my Puppy to meet him etc.........and spend some more time with the Sire and Dam to make sure Im happy with them 2.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

The male you're looking at is a real cutie pie, I love his look. What is his personality like?

You know that there's a chance of your pups not getting along when they're older, but I think you might have a better chance of household harmony with a male/female combo. Males make great dogs. I have a male named Rocky too (11 yr old lab mix) and he is smart, loyal and very affectionate. Not all males are like yours.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Luvum said:


> The male you're looking at is a real cutie pie, I love his look. What is his personality like?
> 
> You know that there's a chance of your pups not getting along when they're older, but I think you might have a better chance of household harmony with a male/female combo. Males make great dogs. I have a male named Rocky too (11 yr old lab mix) and he is smart, loyal and very affectionate. Not all males are like yours.


He seems Playful and Confident. Thats better than afraid and nervous.hahah.. im goin to see him again Now..I might have a Pup when i return this afternoon>>>


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good luck you are so lucky. I want a pup so bad.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I know that you state you have been around this breed for some time, also that you are aware of DA in them, but I keep reading you state you are looking for a friend for the other. I must say and I apologize if I sound a bit jerkish but I really do believe if you keep that idea out of your head so to speak it may better prepare you for the disappointment if they do not get along later down the road. This breed does not mend well with buddies in most instances. Now that is not to say it cannot happen or that you may quite well be equipped enough to train tolerance in your presence in these pups.
I've had dogs with all kinds of temperments some that wanted to kill another on site, some that tolerated to an extent, 1 that loved other dogs nd small animals, even when the other dog is ready to kill him he was still wagging his tail smh. I've owned multiple males at once as that is all I own but never with the intention of them being companions. I just personally am a lil uncomfortable when owners keep saying a "friend" for a breed that only needs its human. Again I apologize if I seem offensive to you.
Wish you and your family the best ....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I know that you state you have been around this breed for some time, also that you are aware of DA in them, but I keep reading you state you are looking for a friend for the other. I must say and I apologize if I sound a bit jerkish but I really do believe if you keep that idea out of your head so to speak it may better prepare you for the disappointment if they do not get along later down the road. This breed does not mend well with buddies in most instances. Now that is not to say it cannot happen or that you may quite well be equipped enough to train tolerance in your presence in these pups.
> I've had dogs with all kinds of temperments some that wanted to kill another on site, some that tolerated to an extent, 1 that loved other dogs nd small animals, even when the other dog is ready to kill him he was still wagging his tail smh. I've owned multiple males as that is all I own but never with the intention of them being companions. I just personally am a lil uncomfortable when owners keep saying a "friend" for a breed that only needs its human. Again I apologize if I seem offensive to you.
> Wish you and your family the best ....










Good post, Rooskies. DA rears its ugly head at any given moment and whenever it happens we are seldom prepared for it. My white dog and my brindle used to be inseparable and all of the sudden they were trying to kill each other. White Dog is now highly DA after being attacked by Brown Dog as a young dog; he does not discriminate between male or female, he does not like either. White Dog is a sweet little baby though and he is my shadow and in my opinion DA is a small price to pay for a dog that is as good with my 3 yr old as Kangol is. Every dog and family is different though and I wish you the best!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not affended by anything anyones has to offer as Info here. If i was, than i should'nt be on here ansking for OPINION'S :hammer:

With that said, i did Not get a pup from the litter i posted the vid and Pics of yesterday. I was Not comfortable the secound time around. i was Pretty Angry to, because I loved the marking and ofcourse they are all so precious. The breeder contradicted themselves from what they had said the day Before !! I do NOT beleive the Father was who they say it was. I found a 9 month old Dog there Yesterday and the Pups looked JUST LIKE HIM ! I asked who he was and got alot of STUDERING and nervous behavoir from the Breeder. Turns out that was a pup from the Litter befor this one, Wich means that it was The Momma's Pup, I now Beleive was Bread with her PUP to get this litter. That as anyone knows IS NOT GOOD. To make a long story short, i told them i was Uncomfortable, and that i beleived they were misleading me. They did not defend themselves wich also told me they New they where Snagged lying...
There for, I went with another Well known breeder 2 hrs away that I Origanaly wanted a Pup from a while ago but it was out of my Price range. I decided i couldnt put a price on a Well socialized Pup that was raised in a home with children and other Dogs. I went to her Home and was very comfortable. She Micro chipped the Pup for me (onsite) gave the secound Vacines, and also Did Diamond for me who I brought to make sure things seemed OK before i brought Him home. I'll put a Update thread in general w/ pics. He's a Doll.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

The Pup we got is named CRUSH  
Theres a Thread in (PICTURES ) Forum. His Ped is Gotti/Razor/Gaf and York. I'm looking up the Last 2 as ive Never heard of them. The Parents are Beautiful. Im still not sure what the Breed Standards are for each Catagory of Bullies (Need to READ)because His Parents and him have VERY close resemblents to AMSTAFFS , Not the WIDE Squaty large Shouldered Bully like my Female Diamond seems she's headed more twords. When my papers and Ped are mailed I'll put it up.
(PS, my CONTRACT included- Never being able to sell/Put Down or Mate Him) Is this normal ? The Women was Kinda Weird about the hole thing, Even Requesting I kept the Name she Gave the Pup, She Also emailed me today and asked if I was going to Rename him, lol....Before i left she said the MICRO chip had the name she Gave him registered and that her adress was on the CHIP REG, and that Ours would also be when she Mailed it in ???
IS there a way I can make sure I am listed as the Owner on the CHIP, she Kinda freeked me out with all that Attachment stuff!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Those are all very common things found in contracts; in fact, the contracts I have have written for a kennel all contain similar conditions. As for the microchip I will say that the breeder you got the dog from is doing what any responsible breeder would do. If that dog becomes homeless for any reason whether it be 6 months, 2 yrs, 6 yrs, whatever and it ends up in a shelter or something she can be found and hopefully go and get the dog and take it back. Not saying it will happen, all I am saying is the breeder is being responsible and covering her bases. As for the Gaff and York lines they are Am Staff originally but both lines have been used in the American Bully. Gaff and York are both very clean and nicely structured dogs from what I have seen. Cute pup! Post up that ped when you get it


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Those are all very common things found in contracts; in fact, the contracts I have have written for a kennel all contain similar conditions. As for the microchip I will say that the breeder you got the dog from is doing what any responsible breeder would do. If that dog becomes homeless for any reason whether it be 6 months, 2 yrs, 6 yrs, whatever and it ends up in a shelter or something she can be found and hopefully go and get the dog and take it back. Not saying it will happen, all I am saying is the breeder is being responsible and covering her bases. As for the Gaff and York lines they are Am Staff originally but both lines have been used in the American Bully. Gaff and York are both very clean and nicely structured dogs from what I have seen. Cute pup! Post up that ped when you get it


OK, Good, as Long as it's normal. Ive never dealt w/a Good breeder before seeing how most Ive Rescued. i got nervous she had some kind of WEIRD Puppy attachment to him, lol, I don't want to be Haunted by her for the next 12/13 yrs, LMBO. well glad you know about the Bloodline, The 2 parents are Clean,tight and what i would call WELL PERPORTIONED.


----------

